# The Blaze in Action



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Heres a few pics, ignore the dates on the camera. We got about 6 inches up here in the U.P of michigan. First good snow all year. The plow worked like champ, I replaced my upper balljoints and shocks just in time last night to plow in the morning. This is at a cemetary my dad manages.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cool thay have the best turning radius


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats sweet, nice pic's.

How far is that from Ontanogon?

My pops has some property in Silver City/Ontanogon.

Those Porkipine Mts. are awesome.

I love how lake supperior freezes and how alot of times the waves freeze!!!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Premier Land, this may not be the place for this, but I noticed that you have the Polish Eagle as you avitar, which is cool but do you know it's the communist version of their homeland flag!


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

PremierLand said:


> Thats sweet, nice pic's.
> 
> How far is that from Ontanogon?
> 
> ...


According to mapquest:

Total Est. Time: 3 hours, 46 minutes

Total Est. Distance: 173.31 miles


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

SuperDuty said:


> Hey Premier Land, this may not be the place for this, but I noticed that you have the Polish Eagle as you avitar, which is cool but do you know it's the communist version of their homeland flag!


Did not know that, thanks for telling me. I'm polish, and I like that eagle alot more than the red and white flag. I'm going to change it now, thanks for telling me


----------

